# ABS piping



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can possibly get my hands on ABS piping. I've been to two home depots, two plumbing stores, and a hardware distributing factory and i get the same dumbfounded look each time i ask for ABS piping.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

its the black water pipe all stores should have it


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Gotta call it drain pipe. It is ABS but that's what they should know it as.


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok ima call them and see what they tell me thanks for the help


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

PVC works too.


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Does it work just as well as ABS?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes if you want it black just use the Crylon plastic paint.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

its pretty much the same thing just a different color...


----------



## Ozzie3o5 (Jun 27, 2011)

oh ok. i thought there was a specific reason why everyone used it. Ill just do that then. Safe myself the headache. thanks for help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ It's just already black.. lol that's the only reason. And most still will paint the tops w/ bedliner in a spray can or some kind of paint.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

The black drain pipe is also cheaper if your using it to snorkle. Not by a lot but it all adds up in the end to be considerably cheaper


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Drain pipe maybe cheaper, but not ABS, it's usually a few more $$ than regular PVC.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh okay well I stand corrected lol. What's the difference between abs and drain? Is the abs thicker?


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER (Jun 27, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Drain pipe maybe cheaper, but not ABS, it's usually a few more $$ than regular PVC.


I picked mine up at lowes in laurel,ms and it is a good bit more 1 1/2 pipe 5' long is 4.89, 2"x5' is a little over $5 each fitting is arount $2 each. not much difference but everything else that i snorkled with pvc runs around $50 the abs on my outty was around $80 and thats with about 5' of pipe left and and one 2"x2" ruber coupling


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah ABS is SCH40 piping. The drain pipe is _usually_ thin wall... If you are calling drain pipe what Im calling drain pipe that is...


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

ABS is the plumbing they use in mobile homes. its not quite as rigid as pvc. i ALWAYS do full hardline on all the bikes i snorkel with ABS


----------

